# PuritanBoard iPhone App!



## TaylorWest (Jan 19, 2010)

Tapatalk just released a new version of their app and The PuritanBoard is now an option.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2010)

Am I missing something here? Rich has had Tapatalk working for about two weeks.


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 19, 2010)

Just got an update. Now to see if the image uploader works.

Yes!!!


----------



## TaylorWest (Jan 19, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Am I missing something here? Rich has had Tapatalk working for about two weeks.



I believe Tapatalk just released a vBull. 4.0 compliant version of their app today. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Herald (Jan 19, 2010)

Trying an image after the update.




Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk

Cool! It does work.


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 19, 2010)

fredtgreco said:


> Just got an update. Now to see if the image uploader works.
> 
> Yes!!!


The image upload thing has been working for a few days now. I just didn't send out an update notice. They continue to improve the Server Side support.



TaylorWest said:


> fredtgreco said:
> 
> 
> > Am I missing something here? Rich has had Tapatalk working for about two weeks.
> ...


 
The application on the phone wasn't the issue, Taylor. There's a server side install piece. As Fred noted, I installed Alpha software that allowed users to access the board via Tapatalk about 2 weeks ago. As they release updates to the server side piece I've been updating them. It's really pretty simple from my end: all I have to do is upload a single directory of files. I added my forum to their Tapatalk directory when I first installed Tapatalk a couple of weeks ago. It's been there but you just didn't notice it until today.


----------



## TaylorWest (Jan 19, 2010)

Semper Fidelis said:


> The image upload thing has been working for a few days now. I just didn't send out an update notice. They continue to improve the Server Side support.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Great: I didn't notice until I pulled down the latest version of their app. Pretty cool nonetheless. 

Thanks for making this happen!

Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Brother John (Jan 20, 2010)

Where do I go to get it... the itunes app store?


----------



## fredtgreco (Jan 20, 2010)

Yes. Just search for Tapatalk in the app store. Then once you have purchased it (it's $2.99), you can find the Puritanboard as one of the forums. (There are more).


----------



## Semper Fidelis (Jan 21, 2010)

The 0.9.3 version that I installed the other day has be re-dubbed 1.0 and is now out of Beta.


----------

